# GAL (gardium Ad Litum)



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

I live in Indiana.
Been divorced 9mo.
We have 4 children, all are with her.
Boys want to live with me.
I am broke.
How do I get custody of the boys w/o the huge cost?
Can I get a court appointed GAL?
If I can, how do I go about this?
Mouse


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Seems you have three choices - you can contact the bar association and look for someone who will take your case pro bono OR you can see if there is a family law center in your area that normally works on a sliding scale to assist low income people.

Third, read up. Petition the court for custody by filing the motion yourself. Most of it is pretty basic/easy... the hard part is following procedure and actual court appearances. You can petition the court to appoint a GAL, but regardless that initial motion is required.

As I suggested before, I would ask for the girl as well - even if she is old enough to choose and won't choose you, choosing only the boys sends her a message - one that you really don't want to send.


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

Also, the GAL costs $ too, it's like your kids have their own lawyer. The costs for gal were split between my H and his X.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

LdyVenus said:


> Also, the GAL costs $ too, it's like your kids have their own lawyer. The costs for gal were split between my H and his X.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good point - although the cost of ours was only $500 for each of ous - pretty minimal considering they did the custody evaluation and the attorney had to appear to depositions, court, etc.


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

I have looked into a pro bono lawyer, I have been turned down.
I was honest but they didn't ask all the right questions, like what is gross income after child support.
I have written back 7 times, including this morning, the woman responded on a Sunday!!  and said She'd look into it again.
I worked on self filing for contempt today and it's s/t I can't understand. I don't even know where my name goes. I can do many things in this world but if I don't understand, I can't do it.
Wish I had the knowledge but I don't.
Mouse


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How old are your children?

What is the custody split right now, meaning what % of the time are they w/you?


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

Girls are 17 & 18
Boys are 12 & 15.
Girls never come.
Boys come every Tues, every other weekend. 1/2 all other times they don't have school.
Mouse


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I work for Court Appointed Special Advocates which is the GAL/CASA program and I'm currently a CASA.

I can tell you that in NJ for a CASA to be assigned to a case the case has to be open with the Division for Child Protection & Permanency. In Indiana this is known as Department of Child Services. 

You can call the local office and they can answer you questions as to whether or not you are eligible. In NJ a form has to be filled out and requested and signed by the residing judge in order for a CASA to be assigned. CASA's do not work for anyone besides the judge and they gather information from all sources, meet regularly with the children and adults involved with the case, write reports and make recommendations based upon their research and observations. Many GAL's & CASA's will try to help locate resources as well.

I'm honestly not sure about the differences in Indiana from NJ so I can't make any suggestions. I would consider locating your local office and calling them with your questions.

http://www.in.gov/judiciary/galcasa/files/galcasa-directory.pdf


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

:smthumbup::smthumbup:


Trenton said:


> I work for Court Appointed Special Advocates which is the GAL/CASA program and I'm currently a CASA.
> 
> I can tell you that in NJ for a CASA to be assigned to a case the case has to be open with the Division for Child Protection & Permanency. In Indiana this is known as Department of Child Services.
> 
> ...


Huge help!!!! Thank YOU!!!:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:
Mouse


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Mouse:

Have you CALLED law schools in Indiana to see if THEY know of free or low-cost services to which you might be entitled?

Indiana UniversitySchool of Law (both Bloomington AND Indianapolis)
Notre Dame Law School (South Bend)
Valparaiso University School of Law (Valpo)

A few phone calls is a low-cost way to get some info. If you live NEAR one of these, you might also check their law library to see if they have a bulletin board. It's possible 3rd-year law students (in their FINAL YEAR of law school) may be available for consultation with the proviso that they are NOT ACTUALLY LICENSED lawyers. Would be a heckuva lot cheaper way to go to help with filling out legal paperwork.


----------

